# UE32D5000 - Defekt? oder doch normal bei edge-led?



## craiziks (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe am 8.12.11 den samsung ue32d5000 gekauft, im laden direkt. Zu hause habe ich ihn angeschlossen und auf pixelfehler überprüft, dann abgebaut und bis weihnachten gewartet(sollte ein geschenk an mich selber sein).
Dann am 24.12. musste ich nach einer stunde feststellen dass sich nach einer stunde oben ein dunkler rand entsteht. Soll heißen; Alle bildränder sind heller, wie man es von einem led kennt, doch der obere rand ist etwas dunkler.

Auch feift der TV bei dunklen bildern. Laut googlen ist es der backlight inverter und soll normal sein.
Ob und wie laut die geräusche sind soll vom design des inverters liegen.

Meine frage nun, ist das clouding/edge-led bedingt, dass dieser dunke rand entsteht oder ein defekt, und wie sieht es mit dem inverter aus. Defekt oder eben wirklich designabhängig?

Bin halt am überlegen ob ich den einschicke, aber bevor ich das mache würde ich gerne wissen ob es wirklich zu einem umtausch kommt.

Habe nämlich wo gelesen dass samsung das ganz gerne als "edge-led bedingt", normal abstempelt und bei der getäuschentwicklung auf eine max. DB grenze achtet.


mfg.


----------



## LED (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich selber habe seit november den ue46d5700, also deinen etwas größer und mit Sat-Anschluss. Zu den Rändern kann ich nur sagen, dass diese bei mir auch vorhanden sind, jedoch sehr schwach. Trotzdem sind diese auch unterschiedlich hell. Da ich meinen TV aber immer relativ dunkel einstelle, fällt das bei mir auch bei dunklen Bildern garnicht auf.
Das Fiepen ist denke ich nicht normal, denn genau dieses Problem des Fiepens tritt eigentlich nur bei LCDs mit Kaltlichkathodenbacklight auf, da diese eine hohe Spannung brauchen und die Inverter bei Dimmung fiepen können. Da die LEDs im Backlight eine viel niedrigere Spannung haben braucht es keine Inverter für hohe Spannung, sondern Stromregler, diese sind völlig anders aufgebaut und weniger anfällig für das Fiepen. Ich habe bisher noch keinen LCD mit LED Backlhgt gesehen der fiept. Ich würde daher probieren, das Montagsgerät zu tauschen und zu hoffen, dass es ein Mittwochsgerät wird.

lg


----------



## craiziks (4. Januar 2012)

Könntest du evtl. mal ein weißes bild anzeigen lassen, ein bild davon machen und mal hier reinstellen?

Weil ich finds bei mir extrem. Leider habe ich das auch schon bei manchen LED-TVs in läden gesehen.


----------



## LED (4. Januar 2012)

Ja kann ich machen, ich habe aber erst am Freitagabend Zeit dazu.
Wie gesagt, das clouding/dunklere Ränder sind normal bei LED-TVs. Wenn ich meinen TV ganz hell stelle, fällt es auch deutlich stärker auf, jedoch wird dann ein helles Bild zum Flutlicht, weshalb ich die Helligkeit reduziere.
Als störend empfinde ich die Streifen aber in keinem Fall, wobei das wohl auch sehr subjektiv ist. Da ich eine Wii habe gibts ja öfter mal weiß auf dem TV, beim normalen Spielen/Filmschauen fällt mir da garnichts auf, wenn ich gezielt die Ränder/Flecken suche und dazu noch stark von unten schaue (dann bekommt das bild einen Farbstich) dann wirds erkennbar.
Leider habe ich da auch schon einiges gelesen, dass die Streung der Panelqualität bei Samsung hoch ist, dass heit einige Chargen sind gut, andere wieder relativ schlecht. Vielleicht hast du einen "schlechten" erwischt. Ich habe meinen TV im Laden vorher auspacken lassen, angeschaut und genau den mitgenommen (war im Angebot und günstiger als inet) um genau der Angst vor Bildfehlern aus dem Weg zu gehen - man liest ja einiges ^^.
Also bis Freitag kann ich Bilder nachreichen - mal sehen ob der Thread dann noch aktuell ist.


----------



## craiziks (4. Januar 2012)

Würde mich freuen, will ja niemanden hetzen 

Ja, ich habe den ja zuhause auch direkt ausgepackt und geschaut ob es fehler gibt. War keiner. Denn der dunklere rand tritt erst nach ca. 1-2 stunden richtig auf. Ich weiß auch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Denn ich habe echt angst nach dem umtausch ein noch schlechteres gerät zu erhalten, welches dann das volle clouding programm fährt. Jetzt habe ich nur eine kleine leuchtende ecke, sonst nichts.


----------



## LED (4. Januar 2012)

gut ich poste dann am Freitagabend was tolles ^^

Freitag:
es ist soweit, es gibt ein Foto 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2761/lwj8qrsb_jpg.htm

Tja, wie zu sehen ist sind auch die Ränder ganz ordentlich ausgeleuchtet. Real sieht man die Abdunkelung sogar noch weniger als auf dem Foto. Die horizontalen Streifen kommen durchs Foto und die Bildhelligkeit in der Mitte ist auch nur auf dem Foto heller.
Also eigentlich ist alles homogen weiß


----------



## craiziks (6. Januar 2012)

Dann versuch ich mal mein TV irgendwie umzutauschen.
Wobei du es ja an den seiten jeweils oben hast...
Ich freu mich schon auf den ärger -.-

http://www.abload.de/img/led-tvquqjf.jpg


----------



## LED (7. Januar 2012)

hmm, an der oberen Kante siehts bei dir schon deutlich stärker aus. Ich hoffe der Umtausch läuft problemlos ab.

lg


----------



## craiziks (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, aufm bild siehts schon muss ich sagen, viel schlimmer aus.

Anbei, war gerade bei uns um nachbarort im saturn. Da stand der UE40D5700. Der hatte das selbe was ich habe unten und oben in den ecken.

Ich glaube du hast verdammt glück gehabt mit deinem TV 

Rege mich halt echt total auf. Bin auch startk am überlegen ob ich den noch zurückbringe. Hinterher isses noch schlimmer.

Und LG möchte ich eigtl. nicht da die bildqualität schon schlechter ist.

Und zum surren, ich höre das surren, und mein vadder nicht. Selbst dann nicht, wenn er direkt am TV dransteht. Gibt wohl leute die das einfach nicht hören.

Hier hab ichs mal aufgenommen. Bin direkt hinten an die schlitze gegangen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwXKV3qRcs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwXKV3qRcs&list=HL1325939323&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## LED (7. Januar 2012)

Tja die LG haben meiner Meinung anch auch ein recht gutes Bild, zumal bieten diese bei 100Hz eine wirkliche Zwischenbildberechnung, das haben die D500er und D5700er von Samsung nicht.
Also LG halte ich für eine gute Alternative.
Aber ich mag die Sammys halt mehr


----------

